# Congratulations Saul!!!



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if you all have seen this yet, but last weekend Saul Raisin competed in his first pro race since spring of 2006, when a crash in France left him partially paralyzed and comatose. I'm just finishing up the book he wrote about his ordeal, and it's been great motivation to get me training harder. If anyone is going to Interbike this year, Saul will be at our booth for a book signing/autograph session. Stop by and say hi.

Here's Saul finishing up the US-Pro TT race last week:









*[email protected]*


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome comeback for Saul!


----------



## Dave Shields (May 11, 2004)

Hi Chas,
Where did you get that photo? I'd love a high resolution copy. What a wonderful moment that was!
DaveShields 
http://www.DaveShields.com 

p.s. I look forward to seeing you at Interbike.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Dave Shields said:


> Hi Chas,
> Where did you get that photo? I'd love a high resolution copy. What a wonderful moment that was!
> DaveShields
> http://www.DaveShields.com
> ...


Haha...it looks like I got busted. What I _meant_ to say was, "the book he and Dave Shields wrote about his ordeal." Sorry 'bout that Dave  . 

I actually poached that photo from a link on Saul's blog. Here's the link: http://www.dailypeloton.com
It looks like a photographer named Ben Ross took the photo: www.benrossphotography.com His contact info is on that page.

See you in Vegas!

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dave Shields (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chas,
You didn't get busted. It's Saul's story and I simply had the honor of helping put it on the page.

Thanks for the info on the photo.
Dave
http://www.DaveShields.com


----------

